# Need of English speaking speech therapists/ accent reduction coaches?



## vintagexshortie (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been contemplating moving to Spain but would love to be able to use my degree there. I could do tele practice for therapy, but would prefer to work with people in person. I'd most likely move to the north of Spain (Cantabria, Pais Vasco, La Rioja), so does anyone know if there is a need for an English speaking speech therapist in those areas, whether it's in international/bilingual schools, etc? My Spanish is decent, although I hope to get a DELE certificate to prove that I can speak a good level, although I'd only need that for bilingual clients. (Even bilingual children you usually work on the mother tongue first to build a base for the second language. )

Also: I'm from the USA so I'm a non-EU citizen, although if I marry my Spanish bf, then I'd probably get some sort of EU/ Spain citizenship.

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vintagexshortie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been contemplating moving to Spain but would love to be able to use my degree there. I could do tele practice for therapy, but would prefer to work with people in person. I'd most likely move to the north of Spain (Cantabria, Pais Vasco, La Rioja), so does anyone know if there is a need for an English speaking speech therapist in those areas, whether it's in international/bilingual schools, etc? My Spanish is decent, although I hope to get a DELE certificate to prove that I can speak a good level, although I'd only need that for bilingual clients. (Even bilingual children you usually work on the mother tongue first to build a base for the second language. )
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you wouldn't gain citizenship here by marrying - not straight away anyway - though it is usually simple enough to gain residency as the spouse of a Spaniard 

work would be a whole other ballgame though - but at least if you were married to a Spaniard you'd have the right to work here - so if you were offered a job you'd be able to take it


without being married though, the chances of you getting legal work/resident visa are pretty much zero - unless an International school needed someone with your specialist qualifications & couldn't find an EU citizen to take the position


----------



## SLP123 (Feb 3, 2015)

vintagexshortie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been contemplating moving to Spain but would love to be able to use my degree there. I could do tele practice for therapy, but would prefer to work with people in person. I'd most likely move to the north of Spain (Cantabria, Pais Vasco, La Rioja), so does anyone know if there is a need for an English speaking speech therapist in those areas, whether it's in international/bilingual schools, etc? My Spanish is decent, although I hope to get a DELE certificate to prove that I can speak a good level, although I'd only need that for bilingual clients. (Even bilingual children you usually work on the mother tongue first to build a base for the second language. )
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am in a similar boat! I am looking to move around September. Luckily, I also have EU citizenship, but finding out where my skills will be valuable is proving to be difficult. Are you going to telepractice for clients in the States?


----------

